# Two cats in Dallas Texas need a home.



## Geneva (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi folks.
My place has become the dumping ground for unwanted cats in my neighborhood. Currently I am feeding a colony of 9 cats or more. There are two that are former housepets, you can tell because they come right up and want luvs before foods.

One is a mature orange tabby male we call shameless Seamus. He is a sweetie and follows me around the yard like a pup. We had him neutered and his shots are current.

The other is a lovely lady, fluffy white. We call her Sugar because she is so sweet. She is spayed but her shots are not current. 

It's not safe here for them, there are DOGS that roam at night. Seamus spent 2 days in a tree because he was chased up there and was too scared to come down. I'd keep him myself if my old grouchy fat-cat would tolerate him without spraying all over my house. I can get pictures is anyone is interested.

Thanks!
Geneva


----------

